
UCSD Researchers Give Computers Common Sense - cstejerean
http://ucsdnews.ucsd.edu/newsrel/science/10-07ComputersCommonSenseDK-L.asp
======
ivankirigin
Common sense reasoning is one of the hardest parts of AI. I don't think top-
down solutions will work. Look to a project like Cyc for one of the best
efforts, and most wasted money <http://www.cyc.com/>

You can't build a top down taxonomy of ideas and expect everything too work.
You can't just "hard code" the ideas.

I think building tools from the ground up, with increasingly complicated and
capable recognition and modeling, might work. For example, a visual object
class recognition suite that first learned faces, phones, cars, etc. and
eventually moved on to be able to recognize everything in a scene, might be
able to automatically perhaps with some training build up the taxonomy for
common sense.

~~~
pixcavator
I agree.

On the last point, I'd start with even lower level - objects, how many, how
large, etc, and only then try to figure out what those objects are.

Also, I think it's interesting that it appears that the first successful AI
will come from analysis of visual information (computer vision) not textual
(like the recent Twine, or semantic web in general).

------
mian2zi3
Wonder how it would do on this image:
<http://media.funlol.com/content/img/cute-tennis-balls.jpg>

------
henning
A point of relevancy to this site is that Serge Belongie started a biometrics
startup while an undergraduate at Caltech. Failure for biometrics companies is
even higher than normal for technology startups.

------
falsestprophet
This solution will become less relevant as the popularity of floating-bovine
photography increases.

